# Regelmäßige Mail von sendmail



## StefanR (10. März 2006)

Hallo ich bekomme in regelmäßigen Abständen, immer die gleiche Mail nur mit unterschiedlichen Zeitangaben natürlich von sendmail, nur kann damit nichts anfangen, außer mit dem letzten Teil der Mail, weil auf deutsch.  

Debian Sarage/Testing 3.1


```
Return-path: <smmsp@localhost.localdomain>
Envelope-to: root@localhost.localdomain
Delivery-date: Fri, 10 Mar 2006 13:40:02 +0100
Received: from smmsp by localhost.localdomain with local (Exim 4.60)
	(envelope-from <smmsp@localhost.localdomain>)
	id 1FHguX-0001P5-Uh
	for root@localhost.localdomain; Fri, 10 Mar 2006 13:40:01 +0100
From: root@localhost.localdomain (Cron Daemon)
To: root@localhost.localdomain
Subject: Cron <smmsp@stefan-deb> test -x /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp
X-Cron-Env: <MAILTO=root>
X-Cron-Env: <SHELL=/bin/sh>
X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/var/lib/sendmail>
X-Cron-Env: <PATH=/usr/bin:/bin>
X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=smmsp>
Message-Id: <E1FHguX-0001P5-Uh@localhost.localdomain>
Date: Fri, 10 Mar 2006 13:40:01 +0100

mkdir: kann Verzeichnis „/var/run/sendmail/mta“ nicht anlegen: Keine Berechtigung
```

Weiß jemand, was das soll oder besser was das sein kann, hab nur verstanden, dass es da irgendwie um nen cron geht...


----------



## haikiller (12. März 2006)

Hi,

der cronjob von sendmail versucht in regelmäßigen abständen ein verzeichniss anzulgen jedoch kann er dies nicht entweder die zugriffsberechtigungen stimmen nicht (sollte eher nicht sein) oder den pfad gibt es nicht. schau einfach mal nach ob du den pfad findest wenn nicht ist es immer ein guter tipp diesen anzulegen.

mfg
haikiller


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. März 2006)

... oder mal die Liste der Cronjobs überprüfen, falls sendmail oder Derivat gar nicht gewünscht ist.


----------

